

Show HN: Spritz like bookmarklet - soggypopsicle

After reading about Spritz I wanted to try out RSVP reading in real life so whipped up a basic bookmarklet version.<p>Supports: pause, rewind, jumping, WPM adjustment, Spritz like word centering, variable speed depending on word&#x2F;punctuation.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.davidhampgonsalves.com&#x2F;spritz-like-rsvp-reader-bookmarklet&#x2F;
======
chrisxcross
Cool Bookmarklet. I was just looking for something like that. But it shows the
inline Javascript to me, too.

------
soggypopsicle
clickable link: [http://www.davidhampgonsalves.com/spritz-like-rsvp-reader-
bo...](http://www.davidhampgonsalves.com/spritz-like-rsvp-reader-bookmarklet/)

------
Gomer1800
Awesome Bookmarklet! Thanks for the share

